# I Found 10 Year Old Temazepam Tablets



## Haddaway (May 6, 2011)

30mg each (pure temazepam in capsules), it was kept in a dark, cool place for about 10 years. Had NO idea it was there.. I am hoping they are still active to some extent, I know they definitely didn't degrade completely, I took two and felt kinda relaxed and drowzy. I'm not certain, but I believe temazepam is a pretty stable molecule, but 10 years old?! (prescribed in 10/08/2001, The expiration date is exactly a year after that, but I heard the expiration date doesn't mean much) 30mg is a pretty good dose per, so I am wondering what are your conjectures on how pure it may be now?


----------



## irieie (May 6, 2011)

only one way to find out. take it or give it to someone as a gift. i would go with the latter.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 6, 2011)

irieie said:


> only one way to find out. take it or give it to someone as a gift. i would go with the latter.


Aren't you the noble type 

How does that benzo compare to the others?


----------



## budlover13 (May 6, 2011)

Only dealt with Diazepam myself.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 6, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> Only dealt with Diazepam myself.


Diazepam are good to have around. But far from being recreational!


----------



## Haddaway (May 6, 2011)

It is the most hypnotic of all the benzos, and is usually prescribed for extremely severe insomnia, yet has much more anti-anxiety and muscle relaxing effects then the nonbenzodiazepines (ambien, lunesta, etc)


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 6, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> It is the most hypnotic of all the benzos, and is usually prescribed for extremely severe insomnia, yet has much more anti-anxiety and muscle relaxing effects then the nonbenzodiazepines (ambien, lunesta, etc)


Sounds like a ripping delight 

Me love hynoptica


----------



## budlover13 (May 6, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Diazepam are good to have around. But far from being recreational!


Yeah, it was for Fibro before i got my rec.


----------



## NP88 (May 6, 2011)

The reason most medications have a year shelf life is because the FDA requires that drug companies wait the duration of the shelf life before releasing the product. A medication could apply for a five year expiration date, but then the drug company must wait five years to test the product before releasing it. It's all about maximizing profits.


----------



## Haddaway (May 6, 2011)

NP88 said:


> The reason most medications have a year shelf life is because the FDA requires that drug companies wait the duration of the shelf life before releasing the product. A medication could apply for a five year expiration date, but then the drug company must wait five years to test the product before releasing it. It's all about maximizing profits.


Exactly what I thought, but I still think 10 years may lose some potency..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 6, 2011)

Ten years is an awful long time. Where is it your attention to store them for that long


----------



## Puffer Fish (May 6, 2011)

Dear friend ... In My version of reality .... U ARE what you EAT ....


----------



## NP88 (May 6, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> Exactly what I thought, but I still think 10 years may lose some potency..


I cannot say what the half life is for this substance, but the expiration date is often trivial for most substances.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 6, 2011)

NP88 said:


> I cannot say what the half life is for this substance, but the expiration date is often trivial for most substances.


Food is perishable... but drugs stored properly can retain there value for some time


----------



## Puffer Fish (May 7, 2011)

Ya ... technically .... one could have great sex with a seasoned partner.
Well past 'PRIME'
I like my 'sponge cake' fresh !!


----------



## MrEDuck (May 7, 2011)

Ten years in a dark enviroment that's not hot is nothing for a benzo. I'm sure there has been a little dedgradation, but not more than 10% based on my experience with aging benzos. I've tested 20+y/o samples still at 90%+ purity with decent storage.
Temazepam is one of the best benzos in my experience they don't have that hit by train come on of Xanax, they just gradually make you mellowed and relaxed and unlike most benzos improve mood, with euphoria even being a common side effect. They do cause more CNS depression than you realize. Don't do physical activity or drive even if you think you can (good old GABA active drugs causing decreased inhibition). Pop one or two and blaze some and chill out with no worries for an evening, and get a great nights sleep too. There is a small hangover in the morning. 
Lucky you finding such a treat. 30 30mg capsules barely last 10 days in my house.


----------



## NP88 (May 7, 2011)

I don't know who you are, stranger, but I like what you have to say! This forum can use a knowledgeable person such as yourself. Welcome!


----------



## MrEDuck (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome NP88. I lurked around for awhile before I started posting and this seemed like a good place with good people and lots of info. 
I'm a huge drug geek who became a medicinal chemist, so I've learned a lot and I try to break down what I've learned and share it with others.


----------



## Haddaway (May 9, 2011)

MrEDuck said:


> Thanks for the welcome NP88. I lurked around for awhile before I started posting and this seemed like a good place with good people and lots of info.
> I'm a huge drug geek who became a medicinal chemist, so I've learned a lot and I try to break down what I've learned and share it with others.


 Going that route myself.


----------



## Haddaway (May 9, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Ten years is an awful long time. Where is it your attention to store them for that long


 No intention, I didn't even know I had them... I was looking through everything trying to look for those 90 (9 blisters) of that specific benzo I told you I lost, but I came upon this instead.. I ended up taking all 8 of them that day, definitely didn't match the 8mg of Etiz I did, so it definitely wasn't as worth it as finding the ones I lost, at least I found something good. Now I out again, and I need to find those lost blisters! WHERE COULD I HAVE PUT THEM IN THAT DAZE?! Definitely not outside the house... *prays*


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 9, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> No intention, I didn't even know I had them... I was looking through everything trying to look for those 90 (9 blisters) of that specific benzo I told you I lost, but I came upon this instead.. I ended up taking all 8 of them that day, definitely didn't match the 8mg of Etiz I did, so it definitely wasn't as worth it as finding the ones I lost, at least I found something good. Now I out again, and I need to find those lost blisters! WHERE COULD I HAVE PUT THEM IN THAT DAZE?! Definitely not outside the house... *prays*


See now finding money in your jeans pocket is a shout for splendor but finding a zip of pills is a reason to organize one big sexy partttttt-Y


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 9, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> See now finding money in your jeans pocket is a shout for splendor but finding a zip of pills is a reason to organize one big sexy partttttt-Y


Ever go flipping through an old book only to find some L in there  good times


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 10, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Ever go flipping through an old book only to find some L in there  good times


Delightful and awe inspring to say the least 

A sheet used as an over sized book mark


----------

